

Eleventh ICFP Programming Contest (July 11th-14th) rules posted - jcl
http://icfpcontest.org

======
jcl
There's no word on the actual problem, of course, but they outline the
available programming languages ahead of time -- a departure from previous
contests, I think, which allowed any language.

I just thought people might want a heads-up when planning their weekend or
setting up teams. These are usually pretty fun.

